
Here's what happens when you throw a bottle of water into a vat of molten steel - gmikeska
http://gfycat.com/WeeklyEvergreenGrouse
======
gus_massa
I tried to find the original video, in e it has more information. The oldest I
could find is:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78CBUcGtfOs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78CBUcGtfOs)

Do anyone know what EAF Tappi / EAF Pulpi means? Can anyone translate the
initial message in Arabic?

~~~
Nadya
Electric Arc Furnace Tapping and my guess for "Pulpi" would be "Pulpit" (as
in: Control Room Pulpit Operator).

------
dragonbonheur
Here's what you should do when that happens: run your legs off. I worked in a
galvanizing plant once and one drop of water in that vat of molten zinc would
send eruptions of metal everywhere.

------
luffmans
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-RYCXDUt2m8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-RYCXDUt2m8)

------
omilu
That was a big boom. Anyone know the backstory? Was this intentional to show
the dangers, or simply employees having fun? Was anyone injured?

------
Nadya
For those wondering what happened - water has nowhere to go and explodes.

Same reason you don't put out an oil fire with water:

[https://youtu.be/eaabUEqAhfU?t=131](https://youtu.be/eaabUEqAhfU?t=131)

~~~
chromano
Right, but why they did it anyways?

~~~
Nadya
If the Reddit thread is at all reputable, this occurred at a Steel Mill in
Kentucky by a disgruntled employee. It's used as a safety instruction video
for new employees to show what happens when wet meets steel.

A good reason to properly rotate the steel so that it has time to dry
completely. It's also why the floor is usually padded dirt and not concrete,
as concrete has pores and voids that make it explode and send concrete
shrapnel everywhere.

If discussing the video I linked - it was for demonstration about fire safety.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Local metal recycler has an electric arc furnace. Old fencing, bicycles,
chunks of cars, whatever goes into the furnace to be melted.

A water heater, still filled with water, stuck to the side of the crucible.
When most of the metal was flat-bath (all melted and liquid) the water heater
fell loose into the 2000 degree pool.

The resulting explosion blew out the side of the furnace, raining shrapnel and
droplets of steel on everything in a 20 foot radius. A man was standing there.

It took half a year for him to return to work, much scarred both physically
and mentally. He still can't go back into the furnace room. They found other
work for him in the yard and office.

------
earleybird
My father in-law worked in a foundry and gave me a tour. Just about everything
in there can kill you, from the 'pot' to the gantry crane. About the only safe
place was the room with the green sand moulds.

